# Comcast TVA (Digital Adapter) w Series II



## bill22704 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am not someone who gives up easily, but I've reached the end of my rope with TiVo's lame software for matching up the IR channel changing signals with Comcast's digital adapters. Must've spent a couple dozen hours on this problem, so far, a couple of which involved what, at the time, I believed was really good help from a TiVo Tech Support person. Still, I'm left with a unit that sometimes records the proper channel, but at other times does not ...apparently because Comcast's digital adapter wasn't able to understand the IR command it received from our TiVo.

The very patient, confident and friendly Tech Support person had me step through all the Guided Setup routines again, and then in the Settings area, she had me point to the Advanced Setup routine where she told me to select "Comcast Digital Adapter" as the brand of digital adapter I am trying to pair the TiVo up with -- yes, she said to ignore the fact that the adapter as well as the box it was packaged in both indicate that it was manufactured by "Pace." Okay, so far so good. When we got to the signal testing phase of the channel changing setup, she proceeded to tell me to answer each question as though TiVo's channel changing signals worked perfectly ...regardless of what I saw on the screen had actually happened! She explained that this was just to fool the TiVo software into "believing" that the standard "Comcast Digital Adapter" settings (10104-B) are perfectly suited to the job of pairing my Series 2 (single tuner) TiVo with my digital adapter. Well, for awhile it actually did appear to work just fine. However, after a few days of recording, we finally discovered that certain channel change commands were sporadically mis-read (e.g. TiVo would be programmed to record something on channel 16, but the adapter would "think" it had been told to change to channel 6).
Being a good ol' never-give-up trooper, I thought I knew just the fix: I'd go back into the channel changing setup and change the signal code from 10104-B (Medium Speed) to 10104-A (Faster Speed) or 10104-C (Slower Speed). Surely, I thought... one of those two code changes would resolve the issue.... I really felt like the fool when I realized that in the face of no evidence of improved channel-changing reliability, I was simply walking through all of the previous steps over and over again.
I wonder if just modifying the "connection" between my IR emitters and that fish-eyed IR receiver. At present, they're physically "mated" by means of painter's tape holding them in direct, close contact with each other. Maybe if I just rotate one or the other emitter just a bit...or maybe if I create a little space between them (TiVo suggests 1 - 1½ inches between the emitter(s) and the receiver when they're affixed to the outside of the digital adapter, so maybe that has been my critical mistake.... No. None of my adjustments to the IR emitters-receiver connection have made any difference.
And so the saga continues. But I don't know how much longer I can fiddle with this equipment that, despite its substantial cost, seems to have been designed back in the 70s when IR was just starting to show up in home electronics.
The real trouble has to be that TiVo is making too much money. They don't really have to care about supporting their Series II customer base any longer, because they don't have to.
Does _anyone_ out there have a similar story to mine that ended well? Would you mind sharing it with the rest of us?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

There are tons of similar threads both here and at TiVo. Positioning and distance seem to be critical with that box, as its receiver eye seems to be easily overloaded. I would follow the 1.5" recommendation. Most of the posts that I've seen got the best results by using just one of the two emmiter heads with the IR extension cable that came with the DTA.

I think the real problem is that the Pace box is just a cheapo POS, not any lack of dedication to their S2 customer base on TiVo's part. If you can't get a reliable connection, check out ggray's solution at http://grayeng.net/TiVotoComcast.htm.


----------



## GGray (Nov 15, 2006)

Setting up the Comcast DTA was suprisingly difficult, but with the direct connect cable, channel changing seems to be reliable. Since switching to the direct connect cable, I haven't had any missed channel changes.


Gary


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I sent email thru eBay as well, do you provide a cheat-sheet with codes to use to get TiVo to recognize the Pace box?


----------



## GGray (Nov 15, 2006)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I sent email thru eBay as well, do you provide a cheat-sheet with codes to use to get TiVo to recognize the Pace box?


In addition to the info on my web page(http://grayeng.net/TiVotoComcast.htm), I also provide this brief summary

_A few notes about my TiVo set up (from the TiVo System Information screen)
Program Source:	Cable Box, IR
Source Input: Coax RF in, Chan 3
IR Database: 414 
_


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Much appreciated.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Ordered the cable from Gary. Works like a charm. Thanks


----------



## lstone19 (Mar 29, 2003)

I have Gary's cables on two of our Series IIs. It worked fine for a while, then today, I noticed both were dropping the third digit. I changed TiVo's settings to not use leading zeros on channel changes and that gave me reliable changes to one and two digit channels (since there no longer was a third digit on those) but of course, it would still drop the third digit on three digit channels.

So, I started playing with advanced settings. Code was 10104-B. Now here's where it gets weird. Both 10104-A (fast) and 10104-C (slow) will give me reliable changes to the three-digit channels. I expect one or the other but not both. For now, I have it on 10104-A.

If I'm reading the Comcast box correctly, it's a Thomson model DCI1011COM. I don't think I've seen Thomson mentioned before as a Comcast digital adapter manufacturer before.


----------



## rufus_x_s (Jul 14, 2004)

I just got my Comcast DTAs here in Minneapolis. The box says Thomson on the bottom and the model # says DCI1011COM. There is an "IR In" connection, which I'm guessing is a 1/8" stereo plug.

lstone19: I just wanted to clarify that you're you using Gary's cables with this box?

If so, I'm going to order a couple. I would like to avoid using the IR blasters.

It seems that with this setup I could also hide the box way, since the TiVo would receive the IR input as before and the cable would transfer to the DTA box. Is that right?

Thanks!


----------



## lstone19 (Mar 29, 2003)

Rufus_x_s, yes, I am using Gary's cable with the same Thomson model box you quote. Just note what I said above about needing to play with advanced settings on TiVo to make it work reliably. And yes, you can hide the box - no need for it to be visible from where you watch. Mine sit behind the TVs.


----------



## rufus_x_s (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks -- I went ahead and ordered them earlier and have already received the shipping notice. (Thanks, Gary!) Looking forward to trying this out. (*Kind of* looking forward to it -- I'm not really thrilled that I have to do *anything* to my setup that's working fine today)


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

rufus_x_s said:


> I just got my Comcast DTAs here in Minneapolis. ...


I just talked to Comcast this week and they said Mpls was not switching to all-digital until the second half of the year. (I guess St. Paul is moving now.) Why are you needing this now?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

ebf said:


> I just talked to Comcast this week and they said Mpls was not switching to all-digital until the second half of the year. (I guess St. Paul is moving now.) Why are you needing this now?


Maybe someone told him he needed the DTAs now. You know Comcast...


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ebf said:


> I just talked to Comcast this week and they said Mpls was not switching to all-digital until the second half of the year. (I guess St. Paul is moving now.) Why are you needing this now?


At least in our area, the shift has been gradual - we've been losing channels for a year or so. The DTA got all those channels back (we didn't get one until HGTV was "lost"). The final switchover isn't for a bit here.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

I'm sorry. I missed in this thread where we can order Gary's Cable. I just ordered a DTA so if I have an IR IN I can use that with the Gary Cables CorrecT?


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

He sells them at 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320446555397

I have one, works like a charm. Worth every cent.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Thanks ... once I get them and if they have an IR IN ... I'll jump on ordering the cables ... sounds so much much stabler and better than IR Blasting ...


----------



## rufus_x_s (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow, this thread got busy suddenly!

ebf: I didn't know when I would need them. I got a letter in the mail saying they were switching over and that I should order boxes online. The letter didn't mention a date. So I ordered the boxes and started researching here at tivocommunity.org (feeling fortunate that we're not the first city going through this, and thankful for everyone that contributes here!). Gary's cables sounded like a good thing, and once I had them, I figured I may as well hook things up.

Using this place as my reference guide, it took me an hour or two to get everything hooked up and working on two TiVos (Series 2, single tuner).  Getting to the advanced channel setup wasn't totally obvious. One way to get there is to get into the channel list and then there is the option to press "enter" if it's the wrong list. I also ended up going through guided setup again, so not sure what was absolutely necessary. The key thing for me was to say I had a cable box when asked. I also picked "Comcast Digital Adapter" from the list of boxes, although Thomson was also available.

I haven't gotten into entering the codes that lstone19 and others are talking about, and things appear to be fine, although not sure how channels over 100 are working. We haven't used those channels in the past. Maybe will look into it now.

I didn't have to bring out the IR Blasters at all. Just started with Gary's cables and all went well.

Thanks again to everyone who has chimed in with their experiences and advice!

(And ghuido: right on -- I hated the thought of the IR blasters. Just seemed offensively kludgy. With the cable, there's still a slight delay when switching channels, but isn't too bad, and I trust that it will be more reliable this way for the TiVo to change channels when recording.)


----------



## jonb (Jun 1, 2001)

I have a tivo series 1 w/lifetime. Just got the news I will need a Comcast digital adapter. Will gary's cable work with a series 1? Or am I out of luck? I always knew my almost 9yr old series 1 would be made obsolete at some point. Sad, but I don't blame tivo. I certainly got my money's worth.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

rufus_x_s said:


> ... ebf: I didn't know when I would need them. I got a letter in the mail saying they were switching over and that I should order boxes online. The letter didn't mention a date. ...


Did the letter say whether we would get to keep any analog channels (local, government)? I got a notice from TiVo that says some providers "usually continue to broadcast their Basic Cable channels in analog format", but I can't find any details on Comcast Twin Cities plans.


----------



## rufus_x_s (Jul 14, 2004)

jonb: From other threads, it looks like people are getting the Series 1 to work with the DTAs. Do you have an IR plugin (1/8" stereo) on the back of your TiVo? If you do, and you have an IR plugin on your DTA box, Gary's cables will probably do the job.

My DTA boxes have the IR plugin, but the "normal" set top box I received from comcast only had a serial connection (no IR plugin that I could see), so would require some other configuration to use that one without IR blasters.


----------



## rufus_x_s (Jul 14, 2004)

ebf: I don't have the letter handy, but I got the impression the lower channels would still come through in analog.

Edited: Okay -- found the letter! It says, "When the enhancement is complete, any TV without equipment will only be able to receive Basic Cable channels 2-23, 95, 96 and 99"

Edited Again!: And I guess there is a date here. I should pay more attention. My letter says "the network enhancement goes into effect August 23, 2010". So that appears to confirm second half of the year for Minneapolis Comcast NW Suburbs, at least.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

rufus_x_s said:


> ebf: I don't have the letter handy, but I got the impression the lower channels would still come through in analog.
> 
> Edited: Okay -- found the letter! It says, "When the enhancement is complete, any TV without equipment will only be able to receive Basic Cable channels 2-23, 95, 96 and 99"
> 
> Edited Again!: And I guess there is a date here. I should pay more attention. My letter says "the network enhancement goes into effect August 23, 2010". So that appears to confirm second half of the year for Minneapolis Comcast NW Suburbs, at least.


Thanks much, rufus! I wonder when I'll get my letter... or if I already have, but missed it. Google really failed me when searching for this info-- there's just too much noise out there to wade through. You've saved me a lot of research time.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jonb said:


> I have a tivo series 1 w/lifetime. Just got the news I will need a Comcast digital adapter. Will gary's cable work with a series 1? Or am I out of luck? I always knew my almost 9yr old series 1 would be made obsolete at some point. Sad, but I don't blame tivo. I certainly got my money's worth.


It should work fine. They are still updating the IR database for Series 1 TiVos and there's no real difference in the IR port between models.


----------



## miwi98 (Jan 30, 2010)

I contacted TiVo in November 2009 explaining that Comcast would be going Digital in 12/09 or after based on the info Comcast sent me. A TiVo rep emailed me and was quite rude saying that it was not true and etc. They also removed and switched 2 stations and again I got an email telling me that I was wrong. Needless to say I was right on all counts. TiVo just sent an email, today 1/29/10, in order to use TiVo's 2 Dual Tuner TiVo DVR you can not use the DTA cable box that Comcast is issuing free but get a Comcast Cable box. Duh! I got the TiVo to eliminate the rental fee from Comcast for another Cable box. Instead of TiVo reps really doing their homework or maybe they knew all along and wanted to get that money from their unsuspecting customers but it does not make sense to pay Comcast a rental fee and TiVo a subscription free when all I really need is one box. I am really disappointed that TiVo did not handle this news in a better and proper way. Will I discontinue my subscription with TiVo, well at this time I can not answer but I am glad that for a year using the TiVo Series2 Dual Tuner DVR was great. 



rufus_x_s said:


> I just got my Comcast DTAs here in Minneapolis. The box says Thomson on the bottom and the model # says DCI1011COM. There is an "IR In" connection, which I'm guessing is a 1/8" stereo plug.
> 
> lstone19: I just wanted to clarify that you're you using Gary's cables with this box?
> 
> ...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

miwi98 said:


> I contacted TiVo in November 2009 explaining that Comcast would be going Digital in 12/09 or after based on the info Comcast sent me. A TiVo rep emailed me and was quite rude saying that it was not true and etc. They also removed and switched 2 stations and again I got an email telling me that I was wrong. Needless to say I was right on all counts. TiVo just sent an email, today 1/29/10, in order to use TiVo's 2 Dual Tuner TiVo DVR you can not use the DTA cable box that Comcast is issuing free but get a Comcast Cable box. Duh! I got the TiVo to eliminate the rental fee from Comcast for another Cable box. Instead of TiVo reps really doing their homework or maybe they knew all along and wanted to get that money from their unsuspecting customers but it does not make sense to pay Comcast a rental fee and TiVo a subscription free when all I really need is one box. I am really disappointed that TiVo did not handle this news in a better and proper way. Will I discontinue my subscription with TiVo, well at this time I can not answer but I am glad that for a year using the TiVo Series2 Dual Tuner DVR was great.


You can use a DTA with Tivo and retain limited dual tuner capability.
I just connected a DTA to my S2DT on Monday. I split the cable from the wall and connected one cable directly to the TiVo and the other cable to the DTA. The DTA's rf output is connected to my VCR and the VCR's composite output is then connected to the Tivo. I'm limited to channels 2-23 on one tuner, but the other receives all of my digital channels. I can record two analog or an analog and a digital channel, but not two digital channels.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

rufus_x_s said:


> And I guess there is a date here. I should pay more attention. My letter says "the network enhancement goes into effect August 23, 2010". So that appears to confirm second half of the year for Minneapolis Comcast NW Suburbs, at least.


FYI
I'm on the St Paul side and my letter says the network enhancements goes into effect for me on June 7, 2010.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

worachj said:


> FYI
> I'm on the St Paul side and my letter says the network enhancements goes into effect for me on June 7, 2010.


I'm south of St Paul and the move to mostly digital on Comcast takes effect on 3/22/10.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> I'm south of St Paul and the move to mostly digital on Comcast takes effect on 3/22/10.


Your date makes more sense, maybe the June 7th date is when all analogs go dead. Do you have a list of any new HD channels?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

miwi98 said:


> ...TiVo just sent an email, today 1/29/10, in order to use TiVo's 2 Dual Tuner TiVo DVR you can not use the DTA cable box that Comcast is issuing free but get a Comcast Cable box. Duh! I got the TiVo to eliminate the rental fee from Comcast for another Cable box...


If you have a TiVo Series 3 machine with cable cards, you won't need a cable box.

If you have a Series 1 or 2, of course it'll need a cable box of some kind on an all-digital cable system. The Series 1 and 2 TiVos never had digital tuners, and require cable boxes to get digital channels.

Also, DTAs will indeed work with TiVos. You don't need a full-fledged cable box. Many people have done it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

worachj said:


> Your date makes more sense, maybe the June 7th date is when all analogs go dead. Do you have a list of any new HD channels?


I would assume the analog channels above 23 go dead on the date they say the move to digital takes effect or it wouldn't really be taking effect yet. I also think that they're staggering the change, effecting different areas on different dates.


----------



## Venomous Duck (Jul 8, 2008)

You guys that have switched to the DTA already. Does the IR blaster have the same 1 to 2 second lag between entering on the remote and the S2 changing the channels on the DTA that it does with DN receivers? If so does ggray's cable have the same delay?


----------



## GimmePepsi (Aug 16, 2002)

Last week I finally added a Comcast DTA into my S2 setup. For now I'm using the IR blaster method with the blaster positioned about an inch from the receiver thingy. As far as I can tell it has not missed any channel changes. But one time it appeared to do an EXTRA channel change. 

It was recording a show on channel 9 and then, 17 minutes in, the DTA got changed to channel 2. The TiVo recorded the whole thing as one show, it apparently didn't know anything about the spurious channel change. I didn't notice this until about 30 minutes later when I watched the recording. As close as I can figure, at the moment when the channel change happened I was using the TiVo remote to navigate around, but at no time was I using the DTA's own remote.

So, aside from the DTA's own remote sending a channel change (which I promise I didn't do), is there any other explanation for how the DTA could change channels without the TiVo telling it to? Maybe the cat walked on the DTA remote? (JK, I don't have a cat.)


----------



## GimmePepsi (Aug 16, 2002)

Venomous Duck said:


> You guys that have switched to the DTA already. Does the IR blaster have the same 1 to 2 second lag between entering on the remote and the S2 changing the channels on the DTA that it does with DN receivers? If so does ggray's cable have the same delay?


I don't know what a DN receiver is. But yes, I get a big lag when changing channels, it's actually about 5 seconds! Perhaps I could tweak the channel-changing settings in my TiVo to improve that, but since I never watch live TV it doesn't really matter to me.

And my understanding is that ggray's cable is simply a transparent replacement to the regular IR-to-IR method, and neither end knows that the actual IR has been removed from the equation, and so I'd guess that the delay wouldn't be any different.


----------



## GimmePepsi (Aug 16, 2002)

Question: I see that ggray's cable specifies it's for the Pace Comcast DTA. I have a Thomson Comcast DTA but it appears to have the right IR jack in it. Should the cable still work for me?

ETA: I just noticed another post in this thread which seems to state the cable WILL work on the Thomson DCI1011. So maybe that answers my question.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone have success using Gary's Cable on a Motorola Comcast DTA?


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

I am using the Motorola Comcast DTA ( Well it said Motorola on the box) and am using Gary's cable. No Problem doing channel changing. The cables worked as advertised.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

ghuido said:


> I am using the Motorola Comcast DTA ( Well it said Motorola on the box) and am using Gary's cable. No Problem doing channel changing. The cables worked as advertised.


Awesome, that's all I needed to hear. Buying one now. 

Thanks. :up:


----------



## JPKHERD (Jan 5, 2007)

I am having a really frustrating time getting my Series2 to work with my new Comcast DTA (Thomson DCI1011COM).

Can someone clarify that I should select Comcast Cable Box instead of a Thomson model.

I think I have tried about everything and still no luck.

JPK


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

JPKHERD said:


> I am having a really frustrating time getting my Series2 to work with my new Comcast DTA (Thomson DCI1011COM).
> 
> Can someone clarify that I should select Comcast Cable Box instead of a Thomson model.
> 
> ...


I selected Thomson when I did the setup for my S2. Make sure the IR blasters are 1 inch to 1 1/2 inches from the sensor on the DCI1011COM and make sure the blaster is plugged into the IR port and not the serial port on the S2. When it went though the channel setup tests I always select the default or typical selections.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

JPKHERD said:


> I am having a really frustrating time getting my Series2 to work with my new Comcast DTA (Thomson DCI1011COM).
> 
> Can someone clarify that I should select Comcast Cable Box instead of a Thomson model.
> 
> ...


Do you have a Series 1?

I set mine up just a few days ago with a DTA, and I'm pretty sure it said "Comcast Digital Adapter".

I can check later and see for sure.


----------



## lstone19 (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes, select "Comcast Digital Adapter". I also strongly suggest getting Gary's cables. They have been trouble-free for me. However, see my comment at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7621602#post7621602 regarding the settings I used to get them to be trouble-free with the Thomson DTA.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

JPKHERD said:


> I am having a really frustrating time getting my Series2 to work with my new Comcast DTA (Thomson DCI1011COM).
> 
> Can someone clarify that I should select Comcast Cable Box instead of a Thomson model.
> 
> ...


See my post here, I also have a Thomson DTA box and I finally got things to work: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=438086


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

lstone19 said:


> Yes, select "Comcast Digital Adapter". I also strongly suggest getting Gary's cables. They have been trouble-free for me. However, see my comment at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7621602#post7621602 regarding the settings I used to get them to be trouble-free with the Thomson DTA.


Just wanted to report back that Gary's Cable worked flawlessly on the Motorola Comcast DTA and my Series 2 Humax TiVo.

:up:


----------



## PatEllis15 (Mar 3, 2010)

It's the end of an era....

Will we EVER see a truly "Cable Ready" TV again?

I just got my DTA's, and immediatley ordered Gary's cable. I tried and failed (after 3 hours of effort) to get a standard Motorola box to work with the IR blasters, and finally gave up. Now though we have to have a box.

So, my Series II is a single Tuner. As such, we watch the direct cable feed while the Tivo is recording another show if there are 2 things we want to watch. Am I thinking correctly here that once the DTA is in the circuit that we will no longer be able to do that (except with OTA via Cable broadcasts that are kept in analog....)?

I really hate the cable co's for requiring all this extra equipment. I understand the bandwidth issues, but I've loved not having to have a box. I was hoping that Tru2Way would be successful and we'd see "Cable Ready via Tru2way" TV's hitting the market, but I'm not willing to wait for HD any longer... Of course, I'll need a TiVo Premiere for that TV! Still will use the Series II on the old CRT though.

Pat E


----------



## JPKHERD (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I received Gary's cables today.

Unfortunately neither the Thomson or the Motorola were successful? I am not an idiot, but I am not a guru either.

I am to the point where I am about ready to chuck both Tivos and order Comcast boxes. At least I will have single source responsibility to get it working.

Unless anyone has any other ideas, I will be boxing up my Tivos tomorrow.

This is a sad day.

JPK


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Something's wrong. I got my Thomson box going with my TiVo first try.

What setting did you use and what speed did you set the IR output for?

Exactly what steps did you take, and what were the results?

Did you make sure to plug the correct end of Gary's cable into the TiVo, and the correct end into the Thomson box?


----------



## lstone19 (Mar 29, 2003)

JPKHERD said:


> Well, I received Gary's cables today.
> 
> Unfortunately neither the Thomson or the Motorola were successful? I am not an idiot, but I am not a guru either.
> 
> ...


Please be sure to read the note I linked in my post above regarding advanced IR settings.

Also, I hate to ask the obvious but you do have Gary's cables connected the right way? The ends are specific - one for the TiVo and one for the DTA. The cable does not work the other way. Also, you are plugging into the IR port on the TiVo, not the serial port?


----------



## GGray (Nov 15, 2006)

On rare occasions, my direct cables can get zapped by static electricity. So its possible that the cable is dead. I'll happily replace it if that's the case.

Having said that, I have had some customers return perfectly good cables becasue they couldn't get them to work. It's important to get the IR blaster working first. TiVo phone supprt can be very helpful here. Once the IR Blaster is working, swap in my cable with the round, three conductor plug into the DTA and the hexagonal, two conductor plug iinto the TiVo. If you don't have an IR Blaster, you can get the cable to work, but be prepared for a little troubleshooting.

Here's a step-by-step guide to the set-up:

Comcast DTA to TiVo Direct Cable Setup

Setup Comcast DTA according to its included directions. Make sure it is working properly before trying to set it up with the TiVo

Connect the hardware according to this guidance at TiVo.com:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1277/kw/Comcast DTA/r_id/100041

Begin Guided Setup

Use these options:

TV Programming Source: Cable Only

Cable Box: Yes

Is your Cable Box Digital: Yes

Cable Provider: Comcast

Premium Channels: No

Do you See Video: You should see video at this step. If you dont, confirm the hardware is connected according to the directions at TiVo.com

Select Brand of Cable Box: Other Then select Comcast Digital Adapter

Confirm IR Hookup: Plug in the direct cable. Three conductor (round) plug into the DTA, two conductor plug (hexagonal) into the TiVo.

Cable Box Channel Digits: 05

Cable Box Enter Button: No

Execute the Channel Changing Test.
Should change to channel 10 (Ch 10 should appear on lower right corner of the screen)

Should change to channel 12

Should change to channel 13

When the TiVo tries to change to channel 1, it will fail. *Even though it fails, respond that it succeeds.*
Should change to channel 11


----------



## phil75070 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm in a Time Warner area where there is talk of a future switch to all digital or "switched digital video" so I have been following these discussions about Comcast. I thought they left a limited number of channels, maybe 30 or so, as analog, including the local networks, or am I wrong? If so, wouldn't the 2nd tuner still be able to record on those limited number of analog channels or do you need a DTA to even receive those? Also, with switched digital video, I guess that makes digital TVs kind of useless for viewing without a box as well.


----------



## JPKHERD (Jan 5, 2007)

I have no reason to doubt the cables. The are properly hooked up. I was not successful with the blasters either. I have a ticket logged with Tivo. They told me I need to split the cable at the wall and go into both the DTA with one line and to the Tivo with another line? Does this make sense? It doesnt to me.

JPK


----------



## lstone19 (Mar 29, 2003)

JPKHERD, this sounds like you or they are conflating two completely different issues. Splitting the cable is referring to the incoming RF cable from the cable company. Nothing to do with TiVo controlling the DTA. I don't have a dual-tuner S2 but I believe what you were told is the correct way to connect the incoming cable to the DTA and TiVo such that TiVo can get all the channels converted by the DTA while being able to tune the remaining analog channels on the second tuner as well. But as I said, nothing to do with TiVo controlling the DTA.

When you say not successful with the IR blasters, do you mean they do nothing at all, sometimes they work but not always, or something in between. Have you first verified that the DTA properly receives from the Comcast provided remote? Both using the front-panel IR receiver as well as the remote receiver they provide?


----------

